# MacPro 1.1 compatible with FreeBSD?



## Hutzpah (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,

Is it possible to install FreeBSD on my Mac?

Thanks

Mac pro
MacPro 1.1
Dual-Core Intel Xeon
2.66Ghz
ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512mb


----------



## Remington (Jun 9, 2015)

You can use Parallels for Mac to run FreeBSD in virtual machine.  It works good.


----------

